# Source for Scale Plastic Dimensional Lumber



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

I am going to be building a wharf and a boat dock soon and had planned on using wood for this project but have been advised to consider Styrene strips etc. for better longevity. I have in the past cut groves in styrene strips to make it look like lumber grain but this project will require a lot of scale dimensional lumber and I would like to eliminate that step if possible. 

What I am wondering is if anyone knows of a source of styrene or other plastic that is already made to look like scale lumber? Also who is your favorite source for styrene and other plastics? 
Jim


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Evergreen Styrene, but you have to add the grain yourself. 

Larry


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim 
if you need a lot of plastic lumber, you can use the plastic decking boards, it would need to be cut on a saw 
Dennis


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Evergreen Styrene has strips in all sizes, but no one makes anything with artificial woodgrain already in place. That's something you'll have to add yourself. But it's not terribly time-consuming. You can do it pretty quickly by dragging a razor saw down the length of the styrene strips.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also use tweezers to scratch in a wood grain effect. Dennis


----------



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

Where are you buying the Evergreen Products?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Plastruct has wood grained sheets 

http://www.plastruct.com/picat/PLAIN_PATTRND_SHTS_9.pdf


----------

